# last minute



## stuter (30 Jul 2009)

im a reservist and I was called last week about bmq and they still havent called me with my travel orders, so im beginning to wonder if ill even be going to basic, Im still waiting for them to check when I called today but no word back, any advice?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2009)

Ummmm.   They called you and told you that you are on BMQ.  Did you think that may be a sign for you to go in and pay them a visit and get that information sorted out, and the documentation that your require to go on course?


----------



## stuter (30 Jul 2009)

they call me in to do that but today the people coming in are going for BIQ im just going for bmq so id go in when i get my travel orders


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2009)

stuter said:
			
		

> they call me in to do that but today the people coming in are going for BIQ im just going for bmq so id go in when i get my travel orders


 ???


Go into your UNIT Orderly Room and get your documentation.


----------



## stuter (30 Jul 2009)

thanks for the advice, the west coast isnt exactly the most organized


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2009)

stuter said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice, the west coast isnt exactly the most organized



And exactly what vast amount of experience permits you to say that ?

:


----------



## stuter (30 Jul 2009)

it took me 11 months to be enrolled even though my application was done 5 months before my enrollment, and this whole basic training fiasco thats going on


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2009)

stuter said:
			
		

> it took me 11 months to be enrolled even though my application was done 5 months before my enrollment, and this whole basic training fiasco thats going on



So you have been to the east coast, eastern and central Canada to compare ?

As far as your "fiasco" goes,well......you havent seen a real fiasco yet. The situation you are in now, you could have fixed yourself. Follow the above advice.


----------



## stuter (30 Jul 2009)

im not trying to start an argument im just pissed they cant give me a definitive answer


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Jul 2009)

Go to your unit, talk to your Orderly Room and ask them. They will have a definitive answer.


----------



## VIChris (31 Jul 2009)

stuter, which unit are you with?


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> stuter, which unit are you with?



According to his profile, The Royal Westminster Regiment.


----------

